# GMR Big Pike & Big Saugeye



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Went out after work hoping for some decent smallmouth. Water is down some from weekend and is very clear for the Miami. Lost 2 smallmouth when they jumped, but the two fish I caught more than made up for it. Caught a very nice healthy 27" pike and a very fat 23.5"saugeye. Wish I had a friend to take pictures, neither picture does these fish justice. Awesome 1.5 hours fishing!!!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=38407

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=38408


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the always great reports with pix.
I enjoy them :B


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I fished the area up by the dam got 4 smallies and actually a pike about the same size. But Im not going back anytime soon, tonight there was so much activity of these kids my age who were smoking stuff and drinking so next time im going down river. HAs anyone else notice this. Nice fishes Scott, and that wasnt to highjack your thread im just kinda annoyed


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

midoh39 said:


> I fished the area up by the dam got 4 smallies and actually a pike about the same size. But Im not going back anytime soon, tonight there was so much activity of these kids my age who were smoking stuff and drinking so next time im going down river. HAs anyone else notice this. Nice fishes Scott, and that wasnt to highjack your thread im just kinda annoyed


I was a ways upstream from there tonight. I try to avoid the dam throughout summer as it seems to attract yahoos. Glad to hear you did well... I have not seen you on river lately.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Football, but Im getting out more since it started. Ill probably try Sunday hopefully in a new area. Or go to the Mad.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice fish and good to hear 2 decent pike. I'm going to try to get out Saturday morning and maybe try up in Piqua somewhere. I've never tried north of twin archs and don't even know what the river looks like up there or where there's likely fishing water. Has anyone fished up there lately?


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

That's my idea of the perfect trip to the GMR. Really awesome!

Midoh - That's disappointing to hear but not a surprise. I generally avoid that area, myself.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice fish. I went out for a little bit Sunday morning. I could not believe the trash on the south side from the dam to behind brown bridge. The game warden needs to start writing tickets as well as a little community service trash picking up.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Is that a gold/orange rebel craw that I see hanging out of the pike's mouth? I've had some pretty good success catching pike on those this year. Are you fishing that with a steel leader? What lb. test do you use?


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Awesome fish. Ive been wanting to catch a pike that size.

Midoh39, thats why ive been fishing some stretches of the river further north. Surprisingly peaceful between Troy and Piqua.

jimnrg, there are some deep spots up above the twin arches, that can be good.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Is that a gold/orange rebel craw that I see hanging out of the pike's mouth? I've had some pretty good success catching pike on those this year. Are you fishing that with a steel leader? What lb. test do you use?


You are correct on the lure. I use 10 lb mono, no leader - What you are seeing is a snap swivel I use occasionally if I think I might be changing lures often. That snap swivel probably kept me from losing this fish. When I brought him in, lure was entirely inside his mouth with only the swivel hanging out. I don't target pike, they just happen. I was fishing for smallmouth.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks, chrsvic
I keep going back to the river right at the twin archs because it looks like it should hold fish in that little hole and on the riffle but all I get there are dinks and lots of suckers. Have you ever pulled anything worthwhile from that area?

SConner, have you tried the rebel big craws on the river?


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

jimnrg said:


> SConner, have you tried the rebel big craws on the river?


Have not tried bigger size since I have had so much success with wee craw. Also figured it would dive too deep and get hung up.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I like using the rebel wee craw in the big size if I'm fishing water that is 4 or 5 feet deep max. I tried using a steel leader for the first time the last time I went fishing. It didn't seem to take away any of the natural motion of the lure. It was 12lb test.

I usually just tie em on to my line. I use 8lb Stren mono. I've caught about 10 pike this year between 24" and 33", and lost 4 or so of those from them snapping the line (or biting through it).

I was surprised that they would actually go for the craw crank. It definitely became one of my favorite lures this summer. I have caught some swines on it, both smallie and pike.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice fish as always!
I don't mean to switch the thread topic around but I was reading what you all were saying about steel leaders... personally, I hate using the things. I've never caught a pike but assume they are similar enough to muskie since they're cousins. When I target muskie, I tie a swivel to my line and tie off an 8-10 inch piece of 50 lb. test braided line from that to my lure. Holds up well against their teeth (never had a break off), doesn't take any action away from the lure, and I don't have to worry about steel damaging the fish's teeth either.
SConner, I owe you 15 seconds for hijacking your thread... I apologize, again... congrats on those beautiful fish, keep slammin' 'em and postin' 'em!


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

I got my second pike of the month today but was only 13"...also was getting good action on smallies and lm too on bass minnows though nothing over 10"


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Very nice fish, again and again.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

Nice job, great fish.

Wess


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm jealous of all you upper GMR anglers getting into those Pike. I have never caught a pike and it looks like I need to head north.

It looks like the saugeye was pretty healthy. I'll have to give the night bite a try this Thursday.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice fish, looked real healthy


----------



## FryFish (May 2, 2008)

My buddy just caught a 25" pike today on a rebel....


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

FryFish said:


> My buddy just caught a 25" pike today on a rebel....


Cool. Was that in Dayton?


----------



## FryFish (May 2, 2008)

GMR Downtown.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Very interesting. They seem to be spread over quite a range. From just South of Piqua to Taylorsville and now Dayton.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

i hope they make it too middletown


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

Let's not forget Sconner has been killing the saugeye up here this year. Like 5 fish ohio Saugeye so far right? Plus this one was almost there. Out of the northern GMR that's fantastic. Nice fish bro. Wish I was out there on the water more here lately, just been working long dayz here as of late. 

There are holes holding fish ohio smallies right now guys. Those fish have to be concetrated in those holes or holding on moving water very close to the holes. Don't just cast through them with cranks, work those holes carefully and drop some tubes in there if those cranks are not getting you anything. They will move a little in dusk/dawn feeding patterns, but with the water so low they really won't move that far.


----------

